# Diet for my mom



## Rachellecooper (Mar 24, 2017)

My mother underwent a memory care treatment in one of the assisted living facilities in Bridgewood. Now she is back home after the treatment. By the grace of god, she is recovering well. The doctor has advised taking care of her health. What is the diet to be followed? Please chime in some suggestions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Well, since you are posting in the weigh loss forum, I am going to assume that your Mom is overweight? More information would be helpful.

Seriously, since your doctor knows what her health problems are, *HE* should either be giving her a diet or he should have run her past a nutritionalist. It is part of his job. Because a weight loss diet for someone who is a diabetic, for instance, will be very different for someone with chronic kidney trouble. and only a health professional knows how to adapt a diet to her existing health problems. 

Why don't you call your doctor and leave a message with his nurse? Request a diet. Because it would not be good idea to suggest ham, for example, for someone who is supposed to decrease their salt intake, but us diabetics can eat it happily.


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

a bit late, but hopefully you'll see this.

been many recent studies on high fat/protein/ low carb diet for improved brain function in the elderly and autistic (keto, paleo, etc)

60% fat, 30% protein, 10% carbs


----------

